# FS: 135g Aquarium with Cutom Built Stand (price reduced)



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful custom Built stand and 135g Aquarium, great condition. asking $480.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're willing to haul out my kitchen cabinets, fridge and stove, I'll take it!!! Isn't that the EXACT same footprint we were just talking about????!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Charlie!!! I thought this was posted by Charles.....
Funny thing is, we were just talking about how perfect this size tank would work in my kitchen if I removed all the applicances 

Good luck with the sale - looks great.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I'm so sorry, Charlie!!! I thought this was posted by Charles.....
> Funny thing is, we were just talking about how perfect this size tank would work in my kitchen if I removed all the applicances
> 
> Good luck with the sale - looks great.


Why not sell all your cabinet and appliances It will pay for the tank. Knowing your taste, I highly doubt that it will be enough to fill that with life stock :lol:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You know, I could sell two wilds and that would pay for the tank/stand set-up AND hauling my applicances and cabinets to the dump (they are over 30 years old......don't worry - no one will be paying for them!!!). I think I may have to give this some serious thought!!!!

In the meantime, another bump for a great deal


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful set up and a beautiful tank


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

no worries N/A, made me chuckle , thanks josephl - it pains me to have to sell it but I already have a 108g planted setup which is time consuming!


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I am very interested...


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

Bump... Furniture quality stand!


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

price reduced bump


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

bump for a beautiful tank, wish I had the space and the $$$ atm!!


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

monday bump.....


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have a few questions, Pm me if it is still available


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

Bump........


----------



## koiwana (May 15, 2010)

Hi Charlie, what's the dimensions?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty stand! Wish i had room for it! good luck with the sale


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

another bumppp


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

price droooop


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Charlie said:


> no worries N/A, made me chuckle , thanks josephl - it pains me to have to sell it but I already have a 108g planted setup which is time consuming!


And such a nice 108 too boot :bigsmile:. 
BUMPO for a nice tank and a nice guy too.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Charlie

Just curious as to the dimensions of the tank? I'm pretty sure it won't work but if it could fit down the tank into my basement, I would be very interested.

Also, from the pics, it looks like the tank is drilled?


----------

